# Seasonic 550 W Aboprämie noch vorhanden?



## Joshy875 (6. Oktober 2014)

*Seasonic 550 W Aboprämie noch vorhanden?*

Hallo,

 ich habe heute ein Abo abgeschlossen, und weil ich auch ein neues Netzteil brauche wählte ich die Aboprämie Seasonic Netzteil. Jetzt die Frage ist das Netzteil überhaupt noch vorhanden als Aboprämie? Ein User schrieb mir nämlich, dass alle schon vergriffen sein könnten!?


----------



## keinnick (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Seasonic 550 W Aboprämie noch vorhanden?*

Hier wird es noch aufgeführt: PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + Seasonic G-Series 550W PCGH-Edition - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl

Im Zweifel aber am besten mal beim Abo-Service anrufen / nachfragen: Computec Shop - Kontakt


----------



## Joshy875 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Seasonic 550 W Aboprämie noch vorhanden?*

Ich gehe eigentlich auch davon aus, dass es vorhanden ist wenn man es so noch bestellen kann. Und wie lange dauert es ungefähr bis eine Prämie verschickt wird?


----------



## Joshy875 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Seasonic 550 W Aboprämie noch vorhanden?*

ich habe bei Computec angerufen und die Frau am Telefon hatte keine Ahnung^^


----------



## ColorMe (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Seasonic 550 W Aboprämie noch vorhanden?*

Und warum ist dieses "Bundle" nicht in AT möglich?


----------

